# (COVID-19) Unemployment for rideshare



## Palevac (Mar 26, 2020)

Hi guys !
Are we qualified for unemployment as gig workers( 1099) ???
If we are when will be available to apply??
if anyone did apply, can tell us how to do it ???
THANKS.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

The stimulus bill hasn't been signed into law yet. Should be by the end of the week. So the states probably aren't set up to approve gig workers yet. I've been home for 2 weeks no not driving. It would be nice to get paid for that


----------



## Uber bucks (Oct 2, 2019)

Atom guy said:


> The stimulus bill hasn't been signed into law yet. Should be by the end of the week. So the states probably aren't set up to approve gig workers yet. I've been home for 2 weeks no not driving. It would be nice to get paid for that


I talked to unemployment today they sent a letter to Uber about all of us. What Uber does who knows....


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Uber bucks said:


> I talked to unemployment today they sent a letter to Uber about all of us. What Uber does who knows....


They probably want access to our earnings info so they can calculate what the benefit would be


----------



## DasÜberMama (Feb 15, 2020)

https://nysaflcio.org/press-releases/statement-new-york-state-afl-cio-president-mario-cilento-35


----------



## Palevac (Mar 26, 2020)

So even the stimulus bill signed we have to wait for our state( Illinois ) approval ???


----------



## Uber bucks (Oct 2, 2019)

Palevac said:


> So even the stimulus bill signed we have to wait for our state( Illinois ) approval ???


Yes


----------



## tonytone1908 (Aug 5, 2019)

you're guaranteed $600/wk plus your state's weekly. Mine is 275 so I'm looking at a minimum of 875 a week. If I bring in $275 they make up the other $600.

basically everyone is guaranteed the minimum for 4 months. I'm assuming some of that will be a couple weeks prorated too by the time you get it.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

DasÜberMama said:


> https://nysaflcio.org/press-releases/statement-new-york-state-afl-cio-president-mario-cilento-35


This will be appealed. There are so many errors in the BoL logic that it clearly shows that they don't understand the business relationship.

The judges ignore the agreed to limitations to force this opinion.

Not knowing the destination is inconsequential to the business decision. You are told how far and how much you will make. The driver not knowing the destination is inconsequential. Its part of the decision, but a very small part. You already know how far and how much, the exact street address is meaningless. The fact that the customer is at a WalMart and the destination is the 'hood is meaningless to the revenue made. You drive X miles for $Y The cost per mile does not increase or decrease due to the locations, only the distance. Since the drivers already know, in advance, that they are not privy to location information, they can simply walk away, refusing the offer. NO EMPLOYEE ENJOYS THIS RIGHT. And it is a substantial one.

So don't get your hopes up.. this is just another liberal judge not knowing the law.


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

tony

how sure are you? I'm in CA. We have better odds since we are now classified as employees. I just filed this morning.


----------



## tonytone1908 (Aug 5, 2019)

argyowl said:


> tony
> 
> how sure are you? I'm in CA. We have better odds since we are now classified as employees. I just filed this morning.


CA probably even easier cause you were already an employee. However, what your actual benefit would be there, I have no clue. I just know as far as Florida is concerned.


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> This will be appealed. There are so many errors in the BoL logic that it clearly shows that they don't understand the business relationship.
> 
> The judges ignore the agreed to limitations to force this opinion.
> 
> ...


Wrong


----------



## SoontobeformerUberSlave (Aug 8, 2019)

so when I applied on edd in california it didn't ask me anything about how much I made driving. I just put self employed and answered that I was unemployed self employed due to a public health disaster. Did I do this correctly?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SoontobeformerUberSlave said:


> Did I do this correctly?


....exactly what I did last week. Claim was submitted and confirmed. crickets since, but didn't expect an answer. It was more a probe to see what would happen to my claim. If mine is approved, everybody's will.....


----------



## SoontobeformerUberSlave (Aug 8, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ....exactly what I did last week. Claim was submitted and confirmed. crickets since, but didn't expect an answer. It was more a probe to see what would happen to my claim. If mine is approved, everybody's will.....


I think we were supposed to put self employed as a California Uber Driver. In this video the guy was able to put his wages since he put employed by employer.


----------



## tonytone1908 (Aug 5, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ....exactly what I did last week. Claim was submitted and confirmed. crickets since, but didn't expect an answer. It was more a probe to see what would happen to my claim. If mine is approved, everybody's will.....


yeah but if you did it before rideshare being properly implemented you might get rejected and have to appeal.


----------



## OMA-UberDriver (Mar 25, 2019)

Greedy Selfish Question here.
I work 2 jobs and Uber was one of them.
Can I collect unemployment for my lost Uber wages while still working my other job?


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

OMA-UberDriver said:


> Greedy Selfish Question here.
> I work 2 jobs and Uber was one of them.
> Can I collect unemployment for my lost Uber wages while still working my other job?


probably not but best to ask your government, they own you, not me,


----------



## Miss k (Mar 31, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ....exactly what I did last week. Claim was submitted and confirmed. crickets since, but didn't expect an answer. It was more a probe to see what would happen to my claim. If mine is approved, everybody's will.....


What did you put down for Ubers ID number


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Miss k said:


> What did you put down for Ubers ID number


666


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

NOXDriver said:


> This will be appealed. There are so many errors in the BoL logic that it clearly shows that they don't understand the business relationship.
> 
> The judges ignore the agreed to limitations to force this opinion.
> 
> ...


It's not inconsequential at all. For instance, when i do Doordash i know where it's going. A BIG part of whether i take it is where i'll end up. A delivery going 10 miles away from my house when i'm about to finish from the day, paying $1 per mile? Hell, no. But if i'm wanting to get home and i'm 10 miles away and it takes me to my subdivision? Yeah, i'll do that for cheap.

Many deliveries take you out of the area you want to work in, and for rideshare dead miles are the KILLER of profit. So your chance of getting a trip back is definitely a factor. If i'm already 20 miles from home the last thing i want is to keep going further out at the end of my "shift" (bear in mind you can only legally drive for so long). At some point i want to go home.

And please, the destination filter is crap half the time, so don't tell me to use that. Lyft's is especially useless.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

argyowl said:


> tony
> 
> how sure are you? I'm in CA. We have better odds since we are now classified as employees. I just filed this morning.


I have signed up but stopped when they asked for Employer. Did you say YES and then put down Uber or Lyft as the employer? I want to do this asap and finish it.


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

yes. I think I did it incorrectly as others have put their previous employer prior to Uber/Lyft so I'm hoping they'll reach out and call with the interview ready to correct any mistakes I've made.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

got a p said:


> 666


I see the reduced number of rides is not affecting Uber/Lyft driver optimism and sense of humor!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I filed my claim. Entered self employed and Uber as employer with Dara as boss. Clicked the Covid19 box.

Figured they’d sort things out once they get their guidance. At least I’m in the pile sooner than later.

Also, the form only asked about earnings from 3/29-4/4! Uh, $340. Screw that! I entered my weekly average ytd, $700. I will not have any benefit I may receive based on this anomaly!


----------



## argyowl (Dec 17, 2016)

Asked me for weekly earning for one week only as well which was abysmal.


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Uber EIN # is 452647441 

Google is your friend


----------

